# White Gold Metallic Color



## suziesilverado (Mar 7, 2011)

Why would VW discontinue the white gold metallic color after including it in the 2012 brochure aes an option? I thought it was very popular and the only other light color option, apart from white, is silver.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

suziesilverado said:


> Why would VW discontinue the white gold metallic color after including it in the 2012 brochure aes an option? I thought it was very popular and the only other light color option, apart from white, is silver.


I dunno. I really like this color. it changes every day, and multiple times during the day. I am glad I got it before they cut it, but in the back of my mind I am worried that they may have cut it for a reason


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I dunno. I really like this color. it changes every day, and multiple times during the day. I am glad I got it before they cut it, but in the back of my mind I am worried that they may have cut it for a reason


Auto manufacturers frequently cut popular colors because they don't want to burn out the public on this great paint.

It will come back in a year or two with a slightly different name and will have the same great affect on sales as the original name did. It will be as effectively successful as it was originally. 

Don't worry, your color is safe from extinction. It will be back with the same big bang sooner than later.

IMHO, this was the best paint color that goes with the current two tone color offered by VW for their interior. Second goes to Brown and third goes to Black and neither of the two latter colors are very popular for the hotter parts of the country such as where I live in Arizona.


----------



## suziesilverado (Mar 7, 2011)

*Need my Color*

Doesn't help me much if I want to buy a car with the cornsilk interior this year. The light brown is just too boring for me.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

My brother has it on his MY10 and I've definetly grown to like it. And I hate beige


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm gonna go waaaay out on limb and suggest they cancelled the color because it is a slow seller. Call me crazy.


----------



## tsmith05081982 (Nov 15, 2010)

It could be due to the fact that, to an "Untrained eye" it looks very similar to silver in certain light.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

tsmith05081982 said:


> It could be due to the fact that, to an "Untrained eye" it looks very similar to silver in certain light.


I've had a number of people tell me that I don't know what color my car is and that it is straight up silver. :screwy:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

jspirate said:


> I've had a number of people tell me that I don't know what color my car is and that it is straight up silver. :screwy:


Lets put it this way. Whenever I park it overnight at my friends I have to call in to the police so they don't ticket my car. (The township doens't allow overnight street parking) I always just say silver because if I told them a white gold Volkswagen CC I'd prolly see a ticket on my car in the morning lol. :laugh:


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got a White Gold CC, I'm incredibly happy to hear they're pulling the color, if even only for a while. The longer it goes ::discontinued:: the less competition I have :laugh:.

I definitely think it's the looks the best with the cornsilk/black two-tone interior.


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

haha, amateurs..


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I've had a number of people tell me that I don't know what color my car is and that it is straight up silver. :screwy:


haha, amateurs


----------



## suziesilverado (Mar 7, 2011)

*Found it-bought it*

I found one of the few remaining white gold 2012 CCs and purchased the car. It really does look like silver in many lighting settings, but I still love it. Looks great with the cornsilk/black interior.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

suziesilverado said:


> I found one of the few remaining white gold 2012 CCs and purchased the car. It really does look like silver in many lighting settings, but I still love it. Looks great with the cornsilk/black interior.


Errr, I don't think they offered this color in 2012.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have White Gold 2010 and love it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Errr, I don't think they offered this color in 2012.


They did and still do.

Do a check for brand new 2012 CCs in White Gold in the U.S.. Many will be found.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> They did and still do.
> 
> Do a check for brand new 2012 CCs in White Gold in the U.S.. Many will be found.


Gotcha... I was basing my comment on the on-line VW configurer. Nothing more. I am glad to hear that they did not drop it. I was worried it might be another Honda Midnight blue. eace:


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

WLGJr said:


> I've got a White Gold CC, I'm incredibly happy to hear they're pulling the color, if even only for a while. The longer it goes ::discontinued:: the less competition I have :laugh:.
> 
> I definitely think it's the looks the best with the cornsilk/black two-tone interior.


I agree with you .. I love my white gold ...




























:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The white-gold can look different depending on the light.

Also, check this picture out. I photoshopped the background to black and white. Without any other color in the picture, the white-gold really does look like its name.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*White Gold is Alie and Well*

As far as VW is concerned, White Gold is still very much alive and well.

As of this date, my dealership, Chapman VW, Tucson, currently has 7 Tiguans in White Gold.

Three of them are 2013 models and four of them are 2014 models. They are gorgeous.


----------

